# can only boot by pressing mem ok!



## vishalg (Aug 1, 2012)

i am able to boot only by pressing the mem ok button (twice) on by asus m5a97 evo board, it gives continuous 1 long and 2 short beeps and the dram led on the board is lit.

i have 2x2 gb corsair ddr3 value rams @1333

1. i have tried clearing cmos by jumper as well as removing the battery.
2. tried booting with single stick of ram
3. cleaning the contacts of ram sticks
4. tried different slots
5. have manually entered the ram timings

but everytime i shutdown my pc for say a few hours, the problem reoccurs


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 1, 2012)

Why don't you revert all the BIOS settings to the original values?


----------



## tkin (Aug 1, 2012)

Take out the ram, then re insert it, happens to me every time I clean my pc and remove the ram, asus boards are very sensitive to ram connection.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 1, 2012)

1. Power your PC off completely.
2. Take out the RAM modules.
3. Reinsert them.
4. Press Memok button for 5 seconds.
5. Start your PC.


----------



## vishalg (Aug 1, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Why don't you revert all the BIOS settings to the original values?


already did that by clearing cmos



tkin said:


> Take out the ram, then re insert it, happens to me every time I clean my pc and remove the ram, asus boards are very sensitive to ram connection.


did that several times and also cleaned the contacts 



d6bmg said:


> 1. Power your PC off completely.
> 2. Take out the RAM modules.
> 3. Reinsert them.
> 4. Press Memok button for 5 seconds.
> 5. Start your PC.


you mean to say press mem ok before powering on??


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 1, 2012)

Keep pressing the memOk button and switch on your PC till your RAM gets detected and system boots. Then restart again and check.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 6, 2012)

Did it work?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 6, 2012)

vishalg said:


> you mean to say press mem ok before powering on??



Yes!!
MemOK button should never be pressed while the motherboard is powered up.


----------



## vishalg (Aug 9, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Keep pressing the memOk button and switch on your PC till your RAM gets detected and system boots. Then restart again and check.


did so, but the pc powered on by just pushing the mem ok button. 
is this normal?

although it booted up fine after some days again the same promblem occurs 




d6bmg said:


> Yes!!
> MemOK button should never be pressed while the motherboard is powered up.


i used to press it with the pc powered on and booted

can this be due to any grounding issues, coz one of my mobo standoffs(brass) is not properly fitted to the chassis


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

Press memok button in the process I've already mentioned. Your problem will get solved I think.


----------



## vishalg (Aug 20, 2012)

did the above but the problem remains, each time i boot the system after few hours it beeps with mem ok led on

i have to press memok button each time to boot, this is really getting annoying now


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2012)

^^ Well, then send the board for RMA. It is motherboard problem.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 21, 2012)

^^its 1.65V? yes? tried setting 1.5v in Bios?


----------



## vishalg (Aug 21, 2012)

no its 1.5v
i am posting the cpuz screens for what the memok has set!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2012)

He meant to say set the DRAM voltage manually in the BIOS to 1.5V.


----------



## vishalg (Aug 21, 2012)

yes it is already set 1.5v only, did you look at the crazy timings the memok has set?


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 21, 2012)

try 9-9-9-18 1.5v manually...the timings are not crazy per se...at about 444*2 its supposed to run at that settings....


----------



## vishalg (Aug 21, 2012)

ok, will do and report


----------



## vishalg (Aug 22, 2012)

that didnt help either 
everytime the system is powered off for few hours it will only boot after pressing memok
its like bios cant remember timing setting


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 22, 2012)

erm.....is the battery ok?


----------



## vishalg (Aug 23, 2012)

i guess so, coz its only 8-9 months old mobo + other bios setting like date/time etc. are stored correctly


----------



## vishalg (Sep 4, 2012)

took the mobo to repair center with my cpu and ram, and my surprise it booted just fine!!!!!!!!

came back home assembled the pc again and same problem occurs 

this time a didnt connect front usb ports, used the stock amd cooler too

also i have one empty standoff slot on my cabby, can it be the reason for this?


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2012)

test the mobo+cpu+ram+psu by putting those on a table - don't even use the cabinets power button - use mobo's power button/ start pin header instead.


----------



## vishalg (Sep 6, 2012)

ok, so did what you suggested
but the mobo didnt boot again 

man i am fed with this, what to do??????????


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2012)

^^ have a little more patience.

any chance of testing with some other PSU ?? and did you run the above test without gfx card ??


----------



## vishalg (Sep 7, 2012)

i have a spare PSU, but thats only 400W

actually my mobo dosent have onboard graphics


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2012)

^^ so the guys on service center must have tested it some different PSU and gfx card - see if you can borrow a PSu and gfx card from to test and if your bios has some option called video bios / system bios caching disable those.


----------

